# Grew up using worms and nothing else



## OldFloater (Feb 3, 2013)

Growing up there was no father figure. But my mother would always take us kids camping and fishing. Mostly for trout at local lakes and streams. But we always bottom fished with worms. And to be honest I loved it. Those are some of my fondest memories growing up. But last summer, when I got my boat, I broke out of that shell and started using some jigs and swim baits. 
Boy was I suprised! Last summer I caught all the biggest fish I have ever caught. This is wyoming. A 28" cat, Multiple 20+ inch walleye, And a 20in large mouth bass. And last year was the first time in my life that I really ever caught bass. They are now one of my most favorite fish. Even the small 12inchers or less. The fightin little turds just make my day. 
I was also using a white swim bait, not sure what it was called, but it was all white with a white jig head and caught the cat. (on my stream fishing pole) it was on a little lake that is stocked, more like a pond. But it took me atleast 20 minutes to get him in. and when i got him to shore he made one final flail and broke my rod! Fun as fun can be bringing him in though.
So i guess the bottom line here is that I have no idea what most of you are talking about with trailers and what nots. and I have no idea what to add to my tackle box to increase my chances of bringing fish to the dinner plate, or just having a awesome day of catch and release.
Insights, tips and tricks would be much appreciated.

P.S. pictures are wonderful so that i can put names with images. lol [-o<


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 3, 2013)

You have to get some *Rapala Shad Raps*. This is the one lure that you have to have! Get #5 and #7.
https://www.rapala.com/Shad-Rap/Shad%20Rap,default,pd.html?start=43&cgid=rapala-lures


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice, they have some of those here at the local store, will be picking some up soon. And advise on the color, most of the waters around here are slightly murky to fairly muddy.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 3, 2013)

Firetiger, Hot Steel and Red Crawdad are my favorites.


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 3, 2013)

muskiemike12 said:


> Firetiger, Hot Steel and Red Crawdad are my favorites.


Thanks! I will go get a few.


----------



## muskiemike12 (Feb 3, 2013)

Also get some *Storm Wiggle Warts*, it is the best Bass crank I have ever used.
https://www.rapala.com/Original-Wiggle-Wart/Original%20Wiggle%20Wart,default,pd.html?start=20&cgid=storm-hardbaits


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 3, 2013)

Old floater same here. Just me and Momma growing up. My dad taught me to fish and passed later that summer. I still buy night crawlers everytime I go fishing. I use rapala original floating jerk baits and flukes with a jig head. I have a box full of stuff bit stick to those all the time


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 3, 2013)

I am sorry to hear that. But the jerk baits huh. I think i have tried some of them and have never had any luck. Probably because i had no idea how to use them. Thank god for YouTube!
And hell, I couldn't have asked for a better child hood. Mom always made us go outside and play. Never let us sit and watch tv or play video games like kids today. She even taught me how to throw a ball and how to shoot a gun. we really weren't allowed back inside when it was nice out except for meals and bed time.


----------



## 200racing (Feb 6, 2013)

im going to put out a few baits that work good for me.

https://www.basspro.com/Zoom-Soft-Plastic-Baits-Trick-Worm/product/7502/
zoom trick worm. texas rigged on a 2/0 extra wide gap hook
https://www.basspro.com/Gamakatsu-EWG-Worm-Hook/product/53661/

put a slide weight on in front of it a slowly hop and drag it across the bottom watching your line and feeling for taps. if anything feels weird set the hook.

or texas rig it and leave the weight off it now take forever to sink. cast it out wait a few seconds.... jerk,wait, jerk you get the idea. be sure to watch your live with this setup

i cant really know what colors are good for your waters but i would try a few bright and a few natural colors and black. also you can tell by what colors have less on the shelf at the store.

https://www.basspro.com/Zoom-Soft-Plastic-Baits-Baby-Brush-Hog/product/12377/
zoom baby brush hog. i like watermelon red flake and junebug. texas rig with weight and drag across the bottom.

https://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Lazer-Eye-Buzz-Master-Buzzbaits/product/15426/
buzz baits

reel with your rod tip up so it gurgles on the surface. great around cover.

https://www.basspro.com/Johnson-Original-Beetle-Spin/product/15602/

beetle spin. cast and reel.

ill be happy to help you with more stuff if you want.


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 6, 2013)

Wow, thank you, that was pretty informative. I will look into all of that and add them to my to get list.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 6, 2013)

Go to Wired2Fish website and watch videos. You can learn a ton of stuff just by watching videos.

https://www.wired2fish.com/


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 6, 2013)

That is funny, I was actually just doing that. I had just got done entering the giveaway and was browsing the wired2fish site.


----------



## fender66 (Feb 6, 2013)

OldFloater said:


> That is funny, I was actually just doing that. I had just got done entering the giveaway and was browsing the wired2fish site.



You're on the right path brother.


----------



## 200racing (Feb 6, 2013)

you will have to check you rules and regs to see if you can do it. if you can jug fishing is a fun way to catch catfish. i like to put them out and let them soak while i bass fish. 

https://www.basspro.com/Top-Brass-Tackle-Juggers/product/10212926/


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 6, 2013)

People around here just use milk jugs for that kind of stuff, never actually done it myself.


----------



## FishNutz (Feb 6, 2013)

This is one of my favorites :- 







I'm not sure what a bass would do if he saw something like this swim by, but Salmon seem to like them.

My mom used to drop me off at the lake on her way to work and pick me up on her way home all summer long....
Nothing but worms and whatever bugs I could find during the day (and some lunch) and I was in heaven!
This was back when it was OK to drop off a 9 year old at the lake all day......

How things have changed :-k 

But....

Nightcrawlers will still catch just about anything to this day!

I still pick up a steelhead or sea run cut-throat on them at least a couple times every year....Sturgeon like them too.


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 6, 2013)

that is a interesting set up, i have honestly never seen that done before. looks like a really good way to use salmon eggs though!


----------



## jojo (Feb 6, 2013)

fender66 said:


> You're on the right path brother.


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 6, 2013)

jojo said:


> fender66 said:
> 
> 
> > You're on the right path brother.



lol


----------



## OldFloater (Feb 7, 2013)

I just found out today that jugging is illegal here. Glad that i have never done it.


----------

